# Do you work when you are sick?



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Do you work when you are sick?

Why? Why not?

How do YOU decide when it is time for you (or an employee) need to stay home and take the time to get well?




> "No one can afford to take off work every time they feel a little under the weather. Your team is counting on you to help finish the tasks you’ve got on schedule for the week. On the other hand, there are times when it makes more medical and financial sense to stay home and recover instead of trying to tough it out on the job." *Signs You (or an Employee) Need to Take a Sick Day*


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

My dad taught me to always work when sick and to take days off when you feel good. I'd jack myself up on cold pills and get it done no matter what. This is probably why I had more than 60k hours when I retired. I stayed home when I got chicken pox from my kids, when I cut my wrist pushing down on garbage and when I damaged my right knee ridin dirt bike. I've taught this same work ethic to my kids with the exception of my daughter. She works in child care so it's important to stop the spread. I've noticed without kids around we rarely get sick.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't think it's good if someone is contagious with flue or gastro ect ect passes it around and gets every one sick loose productivity 
If I'm sick and under the pump I'll work solo


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DP5156 (Jun 29, 2017)

Ive always toughed it out. Some ones gotta lead the pack. In the past 12 years I missed one week because of 4 buldging discs in my back, I was bent like a noddle. After a week I was back to laying out, reading from blueprint and have my guys mark it out, not a fun time.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I've work 6 days a week minimum for the last 7 years . I can't say I live buy this rule but I find on the day a bug starts to hit me hard usually it is the first day . That us the day I like to take off and just rest feeling all dizzy and week as you just feel worse and worse is horrible better to go rest at home get wify to fix me up. then when I wake up stuffed and raw . Pick up some bucklys get to work make up the shift on weekend.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Slipped disc and a blow knee! Does that count?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Slipped disc and a blow knee! Does that count?


 Yes it does, I demand you stop, Bet you dont :yes:


----------



## JCD Constrn. (Aug 28, 2017)

Aussiecontractor said:


> I don't think it's good if someone is contagious with flue or gastro ect ect passes it around and gets every one sick loose productivity
> If I'm sick and under the pump I'll work solo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


100% agreed.


----------



## frankmedford (Oct 3, 2017)

Work solo if not feeling well. No sense infecting everyone else with my cold or flu.
But need to work, gotta pay the bills.
http://www.northbaypaintingservices.com


----------



## TomRestore (Oct 29, 2017)

mostly I work even when I am sick. because it is a good way to distract yourself. but sometimes I take off too.


----------

